# Additional Cigar Reviews - H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Robusto Review and the Macanudo Cru Royale Robusto Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Robusto Review and the Macanudo Cru Royale Robusto Review*

If you enjoy medium-bodied cigars in the Robusto format, we have two reviews today that should catch your eye. We will begin with the tasty H...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Robusto Review and the Macanudo Cru Royale Robusto Review


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice reviews Jon

Many look down on some of these milds but at the right time they have a very tasty place.


----------



## bnbtobacco (Oct 18, 2010)

Good review!


----------

